# Wildcamping -- Hardly.



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish whoever coined this had called something more befitting the actual activity, I would be embarrassed to use outside of these circles.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Not exactly "roughing it" are we when staying in our little home from homes are we? 8O 

Nick.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

suggest something, could be interesting


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sweet spotting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Must be a slow day :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

How about free-camping?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Camping off-piste


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

wheeled boxes off-piste


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Piste-off with this thread already! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've always liked the phrase 'Off Grid'.

Pete.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Squatting 8) 

tony


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I call it freecamping to my motorhome challenged friends.

If I'm staying overnight at a parking lot I call it parking.


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

*Boondocking*

As Britain is the 51st state of the Union, why not call it 'Boondocking' as they do over there?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

My son nearly split his sides laughing when I first used the phrase!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peejay said:


> I've always liked the phrase 'Off Grid'.
> Pete.


Obviously Pete, but we heard you the first time!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Free camping is no ones favourite, and is anything but free.

We call it Wild Camping, but off grid is good too.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

You have to careful when wild "camping" on Brighton seafront. I don't think free camping would help either :? Boondocking would make a change from daisy chaining tho 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Vida Libre


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Boondocking*



SamAhab said:


> As Britain is the 51st state of the Union, why not call it 'Boondocking' as they do over there?


That's the best argument I've ever heard to call it something completely different. :lol:

I don't suppose "freeloading" would go down too well would it? 8O

But to impart a truly UK feeling, how about "Piking" :wink:

Maybe better to stick with "parking" eh? 8)


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Piste-off with this thread already! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave :wink:


lol


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

stopped


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Boondocking*



gaspode said:


> I don't suppose "freeloading" would go down too well would it? 8O


or Cheapskating :lol:

so how about Econocamp ?

or even Ecocamp ..... and leave no trace of the visit.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What about "Freedom Camping"? Using your motorhome for what it was meant for. Freedom, independence and experiencing the great outdoors. Not for being hooked up, parked in a neat row surrounded by caravans on some concrete jungle Caravan Club site.

Have a look at these pictures and then tell me you would rather wake up on some naff campsite!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Have a look at these pictures and then tell me you would rather wake up on some naff campsite!


Great pics and I totally agree with the sentiment but for one thing... and it makes me feel guilty when we have parked in similar places .....

the big white van sort of ruins the view :roll:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pics Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

spykal said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at these pictures and then tell me you would rather wake up on some naff campsite!
> ...


Ha Ha! Fair point. I wonder why when I take them the van nearly always features rather than just the view. I suppose its just to remember where we were parked.

Notice though that apart from one with Hanks Pal Jake the VW there are no other vans!

EDIT: I tell a lie there is one about 100 yards away on the long distance shot on the river Tarn.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Why do you need a word for it.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Because 'Wildcamping' - is a double oxymoron- if there is such a thing.
Great photos Barryd plenty of SWAVs there. ( spot with a view)


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Sad. Agreed lovely photos. Says a lot more than words


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

grouch said:


> Sad. Agreed lovely photos. Says a lot more than words


Yep! Happy days. Hopefully in the next few weeks we will be off to discover more.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

like the wild camping  hav'nt done it yet though :lol:


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Enjoy. It is always good to hear of those against it. Leaves more room for the rest of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

nice pictutes thanks for sharing them with us.

How about Tether Free Camping.

Clive


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

barryd said:


> What about "Freedom Camping"?


I quite like Freedom Camping, or what about "Off Road Camping".


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> Enjoy. It is always good to hear of those against it. Leaves more room for the rest of us!!!!!!!!


Interesting post grouch, I had to re-read my earlier post to see if I gave the impression that I was in the "anti" camp - and I do probably come across that way. 

But that would be an innacurate impression because whilst I'm not a habitual wildcamper, I'm certainly not "anti" and given the right time and place I'll park up and enjoy the surroundings like barryd obviously does. When staying overnight in beautiful places I get a buzz from simply being there in the peace and quiet after all the day visitors have gone home, it makes you feel priviliged to own a M/H. Some French aires in the centre of touristy villages are like that, unpleasant during the day when the trippers are everywhere but stunning in the late evening or early morning.

Unfortunately it's been my experience that many motorhomers who habitually camp "off piste" do it, not for the peace and solitude but simply to avoid paying. :roll: They often also have a nasty habit of doing it in inappropriate locations and in doing so they tarnish the reputation of motorhomers in general.

As for terminology, my vote goes for "off piste" for those who do it sensibly and "off-putting" for those who don't. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to agree with Ken's sentiments about the cheapskates among us.

Many French Aires and German Stellplatz are turning over to barrier operation, largely (one presumes) because of the freeloaders who make a habit of arriving late and leaving early - just to save a couple of Euros. :roll: 

Shouldn't stereotype of course, but we have seen a lot of Germans doing it - frequently in their own country. They can't all be in a tearing hurry to "get there", surely?

One also has to ask why there are so many height barriers around. They are not all there specifically to deter the gypsies. 8O 

We enjoy all sorts of "overnighting", but a lovely, secluded Aire by a river takes a bit of beating. The card operated barrier does it no favours though - and seems to take away some of the (real or imaginary) magic! :? 

Dave


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

gaspode said:


> Unfortunately it's been my experience that many motorhomers who habitually camp "off piste" do it, not for the peace and solitude but simply to avoid paying. :roll: They often also have a nasty habit of doing it in inappropriate locations and in doing so they tarnish the reputation of motorhomers in general.


Now that kind of eye rolling really grates with me, and to go on and state "in inappropriate locations" is so self rightuous and i for the first time have been offended by something someone has posted on this forum......

may i remind you there are no laws preventing such and if someone doesnt chose to pay more than a decent nights bed and breakfast for a bit of tarmac they have every right to do so and by god i m not sorry for saying it s attitudes like yours that would break wildcampers free spirit for a whole new generaton long after the damage your attitude has done and you re long gone...


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

What would folks actually have to be doing so that it could be called "Wild Camping" I wonder? More than 100 miles from a supermarket?! 

Is camping possible on wheels?

So semi rural living on wheels perhaps?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We do it coz we is tight man, well yes it does cost less, but the main reason is we don't have to suffer noisy kids, dogs, gennys, people we wouldn't want to live next door to, dictator site managers, coming and going all day.

Just give me a nice quiet back road, with a decent view and get the kettle on.

Each to his/her own, it seems to be a British habit of knocking someone else's way of doing things, just because we don't/daren't do it that way ourselves.

I couldn't stay on a camp site, but please if that's your wish, please continue, I'll not take your pitch next to the bog. 

There is an etiquette to wild camping, the main one is not to P1$$ anyone off, no matter how much they do it to you.

The second one is I found this nice quite peaceful lonely spot, now sod off and find your own.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We don't find the need to wild camp much in Germany or France because there are plenty of aire type facilities. We avoid very busy aires if we can. We simply don't want to be crowded and lined up in a row with other vans or caravans.

We wild camp in the UK and Ireland because it's either that or camp sites.

To those of you who like being on a site I say good for you. I have been on a few and mostly I absolutely hated being there.

I know this is a divisive topic but I can't for the life of me see why people just can't agree to live and let live, Alan.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I can't for the life of me see why people just can't agree to live and let live, Alan.


Absolutely agree with you there Alan except for one thing............

The bad habits of the few can lead to the majority of sensible motorhomers being seen as parasites by the uninformed.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

grizzlyj said:


> What would folks actually have to be doing so that it could be called "Wild Camping" I wonder? More than 100 miles from a supermarket?!
> 
> Is camping possible on wheels?
> 
> So semi rural living on wheels perhaps?


Bivouacking, digging your own latrine, cooking over an open fire/hexi blocks, a certain amount of foraging for food, going without a shower for days/weeks on end - I can't say I particularly enjoyed doing it, there were several moments which were an absolute hoot which I wouldn't have missed for the world but having paid my dues and done proper wild-camping I'm more than happy to do some luxury camping in my MH these days - even if it does mean only relying on the onboard facilities and no EHU (shock-horror)!

In answer to the OP, I agree, calling it wild-camping is frankly taking the piddle, I do like the sound of free-camping though 

MrWez


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One of my friends and some pals got dropped off in Alaska by a sea plane hundreds of miles from anywhere. They were out there for ages, fending off Grizzly bears and nearly freezing to death. I guess thats wild camping but it doesnt sound much fun to me. I would rather be sat by my Van by the river tarn with a beer.

As for it being Free well yes its a benefit but I would have gladly paid for any of the views in the pics I posted earlier.

I also think its pretty bad behaviour to nick off from Aires without paying. Seen it loads of times by all nationalities.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What does it matter what we call it? we all know what we mean!
We have been wilding for years and when we are very lucky, we get a super nice location such as barry's photographs and when we are not so lucky, it might be just a car park, but we do tend to find nice ones with a nice view over a river or towards a mountain.
It is difficult to find such nice locations here in the UK, although Wales and Scotland are better parts.
We do use aire's when on mainland Europe, but we also wild there, it just depends on what we come across and what is available.
When we started wilding, it was to find nice quiet locations and was in no way about money, I just did not want to be looking out at a caravan on a campsite.
However, since early retirement and no pension as yet, living off savings and investments, it has been prudent and necessary to save on campsite fees and we have not used a campsite for over two years. The funny thing is that next week we will be on a site for one whole week, but this is because we are visiting relations and a campsite is only a couple of miles away from their home.
Anyway, at the end of the day, I don't like the word Free camping as it sounds like we are free loaders and we are not as we do like to pay our way and we always try to contribute to any area that we wild in, similar to when we are on a French aire, we will always try to buy locally.
There are very few places really wild in the UK, but it is a nicer term than free and what ever anybody else calls it, I will continue to call it wilding!
And if anybody does not want to wild and would prefer to use campsites, I have absolutely no objection at all and I will actively encourage it as it will leave more wilding opportunities for me!
Happy Wilding!  

edit. Just look at most Motorhome advertisements, they usually show a M/H at the side of a lake or with a sea view, they rarely show a campsite.
It is the dream, they are selling!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> The funny thing is that next week we will be on a site for one whole week,


Oooh! You will be barred from the wildcamping forum if they get to hear about that statement. Whats it worth to keep quiet?

Mind you some of them on there are a bit bonkers and would probably park up in Picadilly Circus and still get a good nights sleep!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing is that next week we will be on a site for one whole week,
> ...


Hi Barry, they would have a hard job, coincidentally, I resigned from the Wild forum over a week ago.
Still wilding and doing my own thing!

Some even talk about sleeping in a lay by! not really my thing!
never even used a lay by with a truck so certainly would not with my M/H


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

I don,t wild camp,but I wouldn,t rule it out. Mrs Ollie wants to know if we did were do we empty our toilet and were do we fill up with fresh water. This I could sort out but the toilet would prove difficult.Maybe some of you wild campers could advise


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ollie33 said:


> I don,t wild camp,but I wouldn,t rule it out. Mrs Ollie wants to know if we did were do we empty our toilet and were do we fill up with fresh water. This I could sort out but the toilet would prove difficult.Maybe some of you wild campers could advise


Plenty of public loos about or if need be you can book onto a CL for a night or some campsites will let you use their facilities for a small fee. Some carry a spare thetford but I so far havent needed one. In the UK we tend to use CL sites and wilding as a mixture, on the continent your never far from an Aire and its easy.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

And fresh water is readily available as most villages have a drinking water tap. Just keep your eyes open!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

last year we did a 10 week trip down through Francs, Atlantic Spain and down the coast of portugal and never use one campsite. We did have the ACSI card and intended to use a few, but honestly, we never found one where and when we wanted one, so we did without and never had any problem finding suitable toilets to empty the cassette and we filled up water from village taps.
Later, we did a 5 week tour of France and we again did not use any campsites, but we did use airte's.
It is so easy over there, but here in the UK we do struggle.
I think I have a built in radar system to find water!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

This is a great place for entertainment, better than those talent shows on the tele that the wife is glued to at the minute. I mean you start a little joke thread on here and before you know it you have people putting up flags and drawing battle lines. 
I have to say , that from reading previous threads, there are a lot of very clever people on here who revel in debating, and I would be wary of locking horns with them.
Just remember though -- nobody likes a smartarse.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> This is a great place for entertainment, better than those talent shows on the tele that the wife is glued to at the minute. I mean you start a little joke thread on here and before you know it you have people putting up flags and drawing battle lines.
> I have to say , that from reading previous threads, there are a lot of very clever people on here who revel in debating, and I would be wary of locking horns with them.
> Just remember though -- nobody likes a smartarse.


Oooh! now everyone is wondering who your calling a smartarse (including me  )


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

It was just a joke. You are clever though which is why i enjoy reading your blogs so much. Informative , opinionated and overall witty , keep it up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> It was just a joke. You are clever though which is why i enjoy reading your blogs so much. Informative , opinionated and overall witty , keep it up.


Not clever enough to fix my stupid van though!!!! (See plethora of endless threads elsewhere and all over the internet!) :?


----------



## soggy (Apr 23, 2012)

I think wildcamping is a perfectly acceptable term it just depends on how wild you want to be........


Nobody likes a back peddling smart arse.


----------



## soggy (Apr 23, 2012)

Actually I'm a fraud this is a campsite but not one where you are herded into facing the same way etc. by sheepdog ,sorry warden
couldn't be bothered to resize wildcamp pics,sorry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

soggy said:


> Actually I'm a fraud this is a campsite but not one where you are herded into facing the same way etc. by sheepdog ,sorry warden
> couldn't be bothered to resize wildcamp pics,sorry


I've never been herded into facing the same way on a CC site!

I've no doubt it does happen, but there will always be an explanation . . . even it it's a stroppy warden. There are bound to be a few, but they are very much the exception rather than the rule.

Dave 

P.S. I rather like sheepdogs! :wink: :lol:


----------



## soggy (Apr 23, 2012)

It was a stroppy warden it happened in moffet stayed just one night then gave him a cheery two fingered wave as we left
I accept the fire risk/towing etc. but dont want to be regimented if I can help it hence I wildcamp alot
In my eyes nothing wrong with the term in fact I quite like it.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

"WC ing" sounds good to me and the smell of some of the lay byes I've stopped at justify that title.

I'll find a good use for my initials one day.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

soggy said:


> It was a stroppy warden it happened in moffet stayed just one night then gave him a cheery two fingered wave as we left
> I accept the fire risk/towing etc. but dont want to be regimented if I can help it hence I wildcamp alot
> In my eyes nothing wrong with the term in fact I quite like it.


We arrived at Moffat on easter friday without a booking and were offered a place on hardstanding, without power, next to a wardens van. When he heard we needed electric for my wifes nebuliser and my CPAP he unplugged his own van to give us power. 
Instead of 2 fingers, he got a bottle of wine from us.


----------



## soggy (Apr 23, 2012)

well done that man,
I should think the man I was talking about is long gone it was 9 years ago, could be wrong though and if I am give him my apoligies and another bottle on my behalf
did like the town though not a corner shop in sight!

Oh found another pic


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that Peter O'Toole on the skyline? :wink: 

I fell out with a very stroppy pub landlord once.

Never went back to his tavern . . . but it didn't stop me going to lots of others! :wink: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree Ken, but then there will irresponsible campers on sites too.

For my own part I often collect the litter, if there is any, where we are parking just so the area around us is clean and tidy. I do that because I don't like litter and because I really would not want anyone to think I had dumped it.

Having read many threads on this topic I know that others also do that.

I can't help what uninformed observers might think but at least I can do something to deprive them of a little of the ammunition they would undoubtedly use against us, Alan.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

What a fab thread this has turned out to be

Using the camper to move around and stop in loads of different places is fabulous. Some are free, some are in expensive, some are over priced but all have been fun.
We are thoroughly enjoying it and have met wonderful people 
and so far by good luck or good planning haven't crossed swords with any knobs.
Met one or two we wouldn't choose to travel with. However I am sure some think the same about us.
Skied in places we would never have found without the van
What a wonderful varied world this is.
Kev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good post Kev1. :wink:

We have encountered a few obnoxious pillocks while camping, but no more than in other walks of life.

We don't tar everyone with the same brush. If we come across a stroppy warden we certainly don't label all wardens as "stroppy".

And having witnessed the appalling abuse they sometimes have to endure, I'm not at all surprised if we catch one in a foul mood occasionally. Some campers treat them like dirt, and if I was doing the job I'm sure I would have leaned over the counter and belted a few in the mouth by now!! 8O

All forms of camping are fun (_except in a tent these days_!  )and we enjoy them all, as and when the opportunity arises.

However, there certainly are cheapskates and dedicated freeloaders around, and they do none of us any favours. No point in anyone throwing a strop and pretending it doesn't happen. We have all been woken up often enough to prove it - both very late and very early, by those who seem proud of dodging payment of a measly few Euros. 8O

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Errr 
I think I was thrown out of a pub once as well


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev1 said:


> Errr I think I was thrown out of a pub once as well


Innocent Kev . . . at least I was on that occasion!  :lol:

This landlord made a regular point of throwing out any groups of youngsters who made a bit of noise with their animated chatter. (_I was about 40 at the time, so not one of them!_ :wink: )

One evening a group of his friends were in the pub (_all around 50 years old_) making far more noise than any of the kids had ever made . . . . so I asked him to throw them out. 8O

Seemed reasonable to me, especially when I reminded him of his attitude to the youngsters.

You can imagine the rest, except perhaps the round of applause I got from most others in the pub. Surprisingly, the landlord made no attempt to chuck me out - possibly because I was (_then_) 14 stone (_more fat on a chip in those days_ :wink: ) and 6' 3"!

Dave


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Inspired by Barry's plethora of pics and the many comments about the user friendly attitude of the French to our pastime (or should that be, way of life?), perhaps an appropriate alternative term might be "Camping au naturel" ?

We have just had a couple of nights away here (in France) - the first on a France Passion site and the second on a Campingcar parking site, but not officially designated as an aire. Neither cost anything and the only money spent on the MH side was a couple of euros I dropped into the box at an aire where we dumped the waste and filled up with fresh water (I always pay something for this even if it's not requested - the facility is too useful to abuse).

I don't think anyone has mentioned France Passion in this thread but it is a fabulous resource - free stopover in some fabulous locations and the chance also to meet some really nice people. There is often the opportunity to take on water and sometimes even to hook up, if you're so inclined.
However, our experience is that the free parking often turns into a costly shopping trip at the farm shop! This weeked we found a family owned vineyard producing three types of wine, their own cognac and Pinaud des Charentes. Of course it would have been very unfriendly not to have popped into the office and sampled some of their produce - so left the place much more heavily loaded than when we arrived 

Vive la France Passion!

Alan

 

For anyone down this way, look in at

www.vignoblesmorandiere.com/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

"Camping au naturel"

Don't park next to me then, it doesn't take much to make me laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


I saw something about service stops at some camp sites, but couldn't find a list, anyone know where I could find it.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

What we might get up to in the privacy of our vehicles is none of your concern (and anyway I always make sure the blinds are firmly closed - I can't stand being laughed at :lol

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

alhod said:


> I can't stand being laughed at :lol
> 
> Alan


You're leaving it a bit late to change Alan. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

A lifetime ago when I was involved in business we all had to undertake those Psychometric Tests , part of my summary was that I was slow to make a decision but generally would make the right one after careful consideration of all the facts. There were others who would get an idea , run with it regardless of cost, risk, consequence, legality etc. I am guessing that those same people are now all wildcampers. I envied them then and now.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't much like the use of the word 'camping' at all when it comes to sleeping overnight (or indeed during the daytime) in one's van, when legally parked. 

It's the use of that word that leads people to think it must be 'not allowed'.

We have previously discussed at length that if you are legally parked, it doesn't make any difference in law whether you happen to stay for a while or indeed sleep overnight in your van, so long as you don't litter, or emoty waste etc. 

And honestly, if my van is in the street (as it usually is) who even knows if i am in it or not? 

I have slept in my van in Covent Garden, whilst legal parked in residents parking outside my flat - that's not 'wild camping' - it's sleeping in my van otherwise than in a campsite - hence NOT camping. 

I visited a friend in a delightful village outside Bath, and due to the small driveway and their two cars, I parked opposite on the village green. Whilst encouraged to sleep in their spare room, I saved them the trouble of having to prepare fresh bedding and towels by sleeping in my van. Was that wild camping? 

Has I just showed up in that village and slept in the van on the village green it would be no less legal than when I nipped out when we all retired to bed. 

So, in my view, if you are parked anywhere legally, however delightful or amazing, all we do is sleep in the van overnight, not camping, not wild, just enjoying the FREEDOM that we CAN sleep on our vehicles, when a car would be too cold and too uncomfortable. And that's all it is. 

It's not CAMPING.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

HeatherChloe said:


> So, in my view, if you are parked anywhere legally, however delightful or amazing, all we do is sleep in the van overnight, not camping, not wild, just enjoying the FREEDOM that we CAN sleep on our vehicles, when a car would be too cold and too uncomfortable. And that's all it is.


I agree, I also think the term wild-camping glamourises the issue.

I've been giving the matter some thought (I'm prone to bouts of insomnia so I have plenty of thinking time), if stopping in a field and only using the on-board facilities is wild-camping then thousands of people do this every weekend certainly from March to October at CC rallies and C&CC DA meets - in which case I've done loads of wild-camping :lol:

My interpretation of what the OP is saying is no matter where you go in your MH, you instantly enjoy a level of comfort and convenience that has to remove the word "wild" from the equation.

MrWez


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think true wildcamping with a m/h is quite possible and we do it frequently, but it is not really on a car park or in a street. It is usually camped in an idyllic situation alongside a lake, river, the sea or looking at a mountain and on your own. In these situations you can camp properly and it is quite possible to put out your tables, chairs and outside cooking facilities.
Then we have the car park or street parking, this is now really wild, but people use the word wildcamping in a loose way, and let's face it, it is nicer than free camping  
Many of us started wilding, including using car parks or nice viewing points because due to work commitments or other reasons we were unable to book months ahead and it was the only way to get away without spending what seemed like hours trying to find a campsite (that you actually wanted to go to) with a vacancy  Not as some of us even if we could would want to book so far ahead! Not really the free spirit or the dream or just at a whim, getting in your M/H and enjoying a nice few days away.
For me I purchased a M/H for the dream portrayed in many M/H advertisements where a M/H is shown wilding alongside a lake.
I don't think the term wildcamping will ever be replaced as there would be quite a few alternative words we could use, and probably different people would use different words.
Anyway, what does it matter what we call it, just do it and enjoy   

Last year, had we been using campsites, it would have approximately cost us at an average of say £15 per night an extra £2000. 
That's a lot of bottles of wine! lol
Ok we could find some cheaper and in Spain and Portugal they would probably have been much more expensive, the cl or cs option is only available here in the UK where nowadays we spend so little time with our M/H
We do use aire's, mostly free, but we are not adverse to paying a few Euro's and would never dream of getting away without paying


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We are wild camping in the UK at the minute, absolutely stunning scenery, views and tranquility. Heaven.

Paul.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

yes thats my idea of wild camping


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

very good question
looking for a more apt term than wild camping is a great idea

the simple answer of course is staring us all in the face .......

........"MOTORHOMING"

personally I don't use the term 'camping' unless I am in a tent, I refer to my hobby / passion/ raison d'etre quite simply as motorhoming. I say we are off touring or motorhoming, not camping, wild camping etc.
I do sometimes stay on a campsite, if visiting a city, if touring on the continent and want to spend a day doing washing, sorting the van etc. If in a country where it is difficult / unsafe / illegal to sleep in the van, if we have Steves grandchildren with us for a week......and when I do it's then that I quantify the 'motorhoming' with ......."we are off motorhoming again, but this time we are staying on a campsite", as in my mind this is kind of not really motorhoming per se.

Yes we all use our motorhomes differently, and we all love the way we use them, I personally love 'wild camping' but just like the OP I don't particularly like ? understand the term
so come on guys ......... lets find a more suitable term for it !
off to get my thinking cap on 
Kathy
ps ....... Fantastic photos Barry and also the ones of Skye are making me wish I was in my motorhome and not on a bloody oil rig in the middle of the north sea!
Kathy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

People do have different views on what is wild camping and what is not.

For some the act of sleeping without the protection of brick walls is wild camping, and for others it might seem that the security of sleeping in a tent is too secure and a bit sissy for them, preferring the stars for a roof.

As in most things in life it's all relative to previous experience and current expectations.

I for one will happily stay Lochside for the night, and for me that is wild camping, I might also drive into a forest to sleep, we have yet to sleep in a layby, so if this isn't extreme enough for you then tough, my name isn't  Bear Grylls (now Sacked) or Ray Mears

It's called wild camping, simple and descriptive, so please leave it alone, stop trying to rename everything.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> People do have different views on what is wild camping and what is not.
> 
> For some the act of sleeping without the protection of brick walls is wild camping, and for others it might seem that the security of sleeping in a tent is too secure and a bit sissy for them, preferring the stars for a roof.
> 
> ...


Totally agree! what's the point in trying to rename something possibly only on one forum when everybody else calls it Wildcamping  We all know what we mean, some more wild than others!
The individual can call it whatever they like but for the majority it will still be known as Wildcamping  
In conclusion, from a long term Wildcamper, please leave it alone


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well we just say "Come on then lets get Parked up" so my suggestion is "Parked up" we never Say "Come on then lets look for a Wildcamping place" we usually say "Lets look for a place to get parked up", Then when we find somewhere it's as above "Lets get parked up" = "And get kettle on".

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Who cares! :roll: 

But whatever it's called, do you do it in a motorhome, a motor caravan, a campervan, a camping car, a van, a truck, a coachbuilt, a PVC, an RV, a camper, a Wohnmobil, an Auto-Caravana, a Husbil . . . . or "Florence"? :wink: 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyway, just for a change from Wilding, we are off in a couple of hours and campsiting   for the first time in over two years.
Hope we don't get attacked by all those caravans :lol: 
First to Cornish Farm to have a Strickback fitted, we should be safer then on the campsite, then on to Plymouth to another campsite.
These two campsites should give the alarm a good testing :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a thought to share with those people who like to overnight or even spend the odd day parked in unofficial places.

Would there be any merit in us inventing an environmental clean up campaign? I know some of us already do tidy up if it's needed where we park.

What I am thinking specifically is why not arrange to have some sturdy bin bags with an appropriate and very promintent message printed on them? Something like, "Motorhomers Improving Your Environment, this litter was collected locally by a motorhomer".

It's not a big job to collect a little litter and if enough of us did it it would improve our image no end. I think we might be able to ask dealers and others in the industry to sponsor and distribute the bags.

Any thoughts? Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Anyway, just for a change from Wilding, we are off in a couple of hours and campsiting   for the first time in over two years.
> Hope we don't get attacked by all those caravans :lol:
> First to Cornish Farm to have a Strickback fitted, we should be safer then on the campsite, then on to Plymouth to another campsite.
> These two campsites should give the alarm a good testing :lol:


   May god forgive and protect you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

I was initially against wild camping as will be seen from previous posts. I am now starting to warm to it on occassions. Having listened to the good points as put forward by the wild campers,let us now hear of their bad experiences re safetey and security etc, to convince people such as I this is the way to go.I know most say its to do with money but I think deep down its all to do with safety. I don,t want to hear the usual if you don,t feel happy move on ,we all know that. Let us hear the bad stories. If there are none then it would maybe change a lot of our views.

Sorry if Ihave gone on and on but I hope I have got across what I am trying to say without offending


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have "wild camped" very frequently.

We have only ever had one bad experience and that was on a municipal Aire in Spain. A lot of kids in cars turned up and spent the night racing round the car park, and I mean all night. We ignored them so the worst effect was a sleepless night.

Next day I gave details of the cars to the Policia Local, who don't have a presence in the town at night, and copied all the information the the Tourism Ministry, Alan.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Ollie33 said:


> I was initially against wild camping as will be seen from previous posts. I am now starting to warm to it on occassions. Having listened to the good points as put forward by the wild campers,let us now hear of their bad experiences re safetey and security etc, to convince people such as I this is the way to go.I know most say its to do with money but I think deep down its all to do with safety. I don,t want to hear the usual if you don,t feel happy move on ,we all know that. Let us hear the bad stories. If there are none then it would maybe change a lot of our views.
> 
> Sorry if Ihave gone on and on but I hope I have got across what I am trying to say without offending


Perhaps you should start a new thread in opposition to "Wildcamping Heaven" entitled *"Wildcamping Hell"*.

We had a Sunday night in the mountains near Dublin last year when we were "mobbed" by 2 cars of boy racers at about 10pm. Two or three minutes of very close non stop horn blaring, we did move on down to a village for the night. I didn't feel particularly threatened but moved because I could forsee it happening again and again.

When we first got the motorhome we would often "hear something" in the night but you get much more relaxed about it after a while. We tend to stay wherever is most convenient. In Ireland for 3 weeks we only went on a site for 3 nights; skiing in Austria and Switzerland in January we spent 15 nights at £40 a night on sites.

Kev

Erneboy: that is a great idea about the bin bags, some of the best places we have stayed I've filled up 4/5 bin bags with litter, could only be from locals too!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Ollie33 said:


> I was initially against wild camping as will be seen from previous posts. I am now starting to warm to it on occassions. Having listened to the good points as put forward by the wild campers,let us now hear of their bad experiences re safetey and security etc, to convince people such as I this is the way to go.I know most say its to do with money but I think deep down its all to do with safety. I don,t want to hear the usual if you don,t feel happy move on ,we all know that. Let us hear the bad stories. If there are none then it would maybe change a lot of our views.
> 
> Sorry if Ihave gone on and on but I hope I have got across what I am trying to say without offending


I sometimes litter pick, I think I do Wildcamp, but to me a Motorhome is big and posh so I don't think I do that. So, what am I?!

My wife and I have wildcamped in Scotland, maybe England (can't think of an instance though), France, Spain, Morocco and Iceland so far.

We've had some fabulous experiences, from being invited to dinner, shared tea and bread (baked just for us!) which was brought to us, been entertainment for the locals, fed Pilgrims, seen 3 different types of whales, many dolphins and seals, a big male Ibex, tortoises, owls, eagles etc etc etc

One morning in France a young lad pulled up behind us and banged on the door a bit too much, but was just interested in where we were going and I don't think he was quite all there. Another evening I can think of two cars pulled up in the early hours full of youngsters, lots of chatting and music, then they left after about 10mins. Nothing else.

The point of Wildcamping to me is to spend more time in a fabulous place. To see how it changes as the sun goes down, any people disappear, shy animals appear at dusk, the stars come out. To explore when everyone else has gone home, or even somewhere there wasn't anyone in the first place!

I really can't think of what I'm achieving by always moving into a campsite at night? There are plenty of posts here about peoples bad behaviour on campsites, so you're not being insulated from that.

If I want or need to OK, or in England it often makes sense, but every time?? I would be missing out 

Jason


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Another thought on the litter collection idea. We don't need printed bags, just good sized sticky labels, then we could stick a couple on any bags we already have. It's a much cheaper solution and the labels could be posted to interested parties for a small fee. 

All we need is some interested motorhomers and maybe a sponsor, Alan.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I have no bad experiences from sleeping in the van on the road. The only time I've been scared in my van is when I was on a site in Barcelona, which had high security, but it was not a very nice site, shall we say?


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Off Site Camping


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ollie33 said:


> I was initially against wild camping as will be seen from previous posts. I am now starting to warm to it on occassions. Having listened to the good points as put forward by the wild campers,let us now hear of their bad experiences re safetey and security etc, to convince people such as I this is the way to go.I know most say its to do with money but I think deep down its all to do with safety. I don,t want to hear the usual if you don,t feel happy move on ,we all know that. Let us hear the bad stories. If there are none then it would maybe change a lot of our views.
> 
> Sorry if Ihave gone on and on but I hope I have got across what I am trying to say without offending


All we've had is the odd loony checking his horn works, that's in 6 years, having said that my first job in the morning is to check the van hasn't been interfered with, it's happened only once, someone chucked an egg at us in the night, not good for paint eggs isn't.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bad experiences? Ive had a few, but then again too few to mention! 

There were two incidents on last years five month adventure. None were life threatening although the first one scared the sh1t out of us both. Neither were wilding but on an Stellplatz and a ACSI Campsite.

The first involved the Stellplatz killer and the full story is here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-109052-days0-orderasc-0.html but basically it was just some drugged up nutter trying aggressively and noisily to get into not just our van but the also the other half dozen on the Stellplatz. I called the cops and he never got in but it was frightening.

The second incident was on an Yelloh Village campsite at Cap D'Agde on the Med coast (yes I know I should have known better but I don't know much about campsites) and we had a party of boy racers booked in for some customised car rally on our second night there and they basically kept the whole site up all night racing around and partying.

As far as problems wilding go we haven't really had any and the issues we have had have only been in the UK and are pretty much the same as everyone else. Boy racers tearing up the place and on one occasion parked at the Dover Patrol Monument up on the cliff they gave us and a few other vans some verbal abuse as they sped off (so we moved down to Marine Parade). Of course you get the odd buffoon who thinks its funny to blare their horn at you. You know the kind of nugget who leans out of the window and shouts "Mint Sauce" at sheep and laughs more at his own jokes than anyone else. Strangely I haven't witnessed this kind of behaviour outside of the UK but clearly Alan has in Spain.

The boy racers are just annoying and not usually threatening but its enough to ruin it for me so what I tend to do is look for smaller rural grass spots or pull ins well off the road or if they are tarmac then they need to be small areas. Basically anywhere thats too small for the Corsa brigade to do handbrake turns and the like.

I don't have any fears of being attacked wilding but then we do pick our spots carefully as its not about convenience for us or saving money its all about finding the perfect spot to enjoy our hobby and the great outdoors. I rate them out of ten and my ultimate quest is to find the ultimate wild spot 10 out of 10 but so far it has eluded me. We have had a few 9's though and maybe a 9 and a half!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> I rate them out of ten and my ultimate quest is to find the ultimate wild spot 10 out of 10 but so far it has eluded me. We have had a few 9's though and maybe a 9 and a half!


Come on then Barry - put us out of the misery and tell which was the 9.5
:lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I rate them out of ten and my ultimate quest is to find the ultimate wild spot 10 out of 10 but so far it has eluded me. We have had a few 9's though and maybe a 9 and a half!
> ...


There is one Spot on the northern coast of Brittany thats kind of special and is probably a 9.5. Its hidden away and miles from the main road but then everytime we have been there its been a lovely sunny warm day and evening so that adds to the sparkle. If it was chucking it down and freezing it might not be so appealing. I think if you have enjoyed a particular place for all sorts of reasons it scores higher. This spot isnt one of the ones on the photos in page three by the way although there are a couple of 9's on there. Im very fond of the one with just the back end of the van showing and the scooter and then the river and the sea in the background. Thats in Scotland.

Im not giving any specifics away on such a prominent public thread but I am happy to PM some details if anyones interested. Most of the spots in the photos are Scotland, Lake District, North western, central and south eastern France.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

I,M not afraid to say what most are thinking .....BORING PLASTERBOARBS...have a great day;;;;;;;;;


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Surely they are all 10's until you find somewhere better, to rate something less than 10, you must first have a 10


Only in my imagination! The perfect 10 will never be found otherwise we will have to give up searching so I will always find something wrong with it.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

had 2 motorhomes over the last 8 years averaging about 90 nights away each year, stopped at all kind of sites full facility and ci/cs acsi, french passion brit stops and numerous aires sostas and stellplatz, 
when i am bending the ear's of mates about my passion of motorhoming its always the off grid locations, llanberis, boca de rio, almograve dingle that i talk about, so as someone said earlier when i talk about motorhoming i mean wildcamping/freecamping, i mean me the van, the dog, the wife, stunning location,= heaven, not one of my top 100 memories motorhoming involve a campsite, 
someone in portugal said full water tank, empty loo, full batteries i need nothing more.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yawn! :roll: 

Couldn't resist making the 100th post . . . and still can't believe it has gone this far!

Dave  :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Yawn! :roll:
> 
> Couldn't resist making the 100th post . . . and still can't believe it has gone this far!
> 
> Dave  :lol:


Ive enjoyed this thread. Not the bit about what to call wild camping but just about talking about wild camping.

To be honest its been a good bit of relief since my life has been taken over with fixing my van and the now almost as long as this one threads that go with it!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Yawn! :roll:
> 
> Couldn't resist making the 100th post . . . and still can't believe it has gone this far!
> 
> Dave  :lol:


Shall we put it into room 101?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes please , it's run it's course. Room 101 ? nice heading for a new topic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Yawn! :roll:
> 
> Couldn't resist making the 100th post . . . and still can't believe it has gone this far!
> 
> Dave  :lol:


You are getting very irritable in my old age Dave :roll: :roll: :roll:

As for the rest of you, if the thread is not to your taste, please exercise your right not to click on it and unsubscribe from the thread, but stop whinging please.

A crap Wild camping week is far more interesting than a month on any site you can mention.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You are getting very irritable in my old age Dave :roll: :roll: :roll:


Keeps the thread lively if you annoy the peasants Kev. :wink:

With that in mind, sod off and watch the grass grow in the wilderness! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :wink:


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > You are getting very irritable in my old age Dave :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


You are quite abusive. Why are you so negative to everyone?

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Arrachogaidh said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


See Dave, you've gone and upset someone now...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> See Dave, you've gone and upset someone now...


Don't know why Kev? :roll:

I wasn't talking to him . . . I was enjoying a bit of banter with you, as we do from time to time. :lol:

So long as you were not upset that's OK. :wink:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > See Dave, you've gone and upset someone now...
> ...


Never been bothered by a tart yet Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:

I enjoy a laugh, it upsets the straight laced ones


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Me too Kev.

Life's too short to take it (or myself) too seriously . . . and it's getting shorter by the minute!! 

Dreadful thought! Think I'll go and iron a few socks to take my mind off it. _(Might earn me a brownie point!)_

Dave :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Me too Kev.
> 
> Life's too short to take it (or myself) too seriously . . . and it's getting shorter by the minute!!


 I'll get a hanky



Zebedee said:


> Dreadful thought! Think I'll go and iron a few socks to take my mind off it. _(Might earn me a brownie point!)_
> 
> Dave :lol:


 Oh yeah and a bucket, men who do ironing make me feel sick, and scared, I didn't know you had wrist problems :wink: :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'll get a hanky


Be quick then, and I'll iron it for you when I've finished the socks! :lol:

Dave :lol:

_(We shall be in trouble for going off topic.   )_


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get a hanky
> ...


S'OK I know someone with power, or is that powder :lol: :lol:   :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Apologies to Kev and Dave for interrupting their banter! :lol: :lol: 

I might call it ('wild-camping') "convenience" camping, because I can stop where/when I feel like it, not to a timetable and usually I find a place within 10-15 minutes, with a bit of judicious map-reading.

On way back from UK I spotted a lake (reservoir), but unnamed, on the road map. We found a grass CP and we were alone. 

We walked down to the lake next morning and were standing between the twin towers of the Elde dam, just imagining 617 Squadron coming in with their triangulation sight and the twin lights co-ordinated on the water to keep the exact height. Barnes Wallis's bouncing bomb blew a hole 27m X 77m in the dam. 

Unfortunately, 1200 people in the valley were killed - war is not 'pretty' or triumphant.

But my point is that by stopping where I wanted I saw something which no, or few, campsites could approach. (there was a campsite nearby - 'Closed'). Convenience camping sites are never closed.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well done Geoff for bringing us back on track. Socks indeed!

This is a good point. Some of the wild life we have seen while wild camping us amazing. You don't see as much on a campsite. We have seen all sorts. Marmots high up in the Pyrenees, golden eagles, sea otters, basking sharks the list goes on. Although it has it's downside. Last year in some woods in France in the early hours some animal had a go at the scooter on it's rack and it was big and heavy. Conclusion was a wild boar but I didnt have the bottle to go out in the dark and shoo it. It got bored after a bit an cleared off but it was scary. A donkey chewed the bike seat once oh and when wilding on a beach in Orkney in a tent a seal attacked the tent.

This year we are hoping to find brown bears in Slovenia!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> This year we are hoping to find brown bears in Slovenia!


Don't mess with the bears, or their honey, or their porridge, or their Poo.

We was only playing and keeping the thread going till someone thought of something on topic to say.

I was just think whilst reading your last post Barry, that we "Wild Campers" can roll up to somewhere nice and sit a while have a brew, and think yeah we'll stay here tonight, and then in the morning if the mood takes, decide to stay another day, whereas if you've booked into a site, you're a bit stuffed if it turns out to be full of rottweilers and noisy kids, you've paid now, and it's late where you going to go.

Us? we just go somewhere else.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Sometimes the bes place for the bears is the zoo.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I am still sticking to my original thoughts that the word 'wildcamping' has more than a bit of poetic licence attached, however after reading some blogs and watching Youtube videos of motorhoming in Morocco, I conclude that those brave souls deserve to use the word.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

In the spirit of Tioga George I quite like the phrases;

Day Camp
Night Camp
Dry Camp
Boondocking


----------



## soggy (Apr 23, 2012)

however brave or adventurous you may think you are there is always someone else who has done it before.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Is this wildcamping? *

Hiya

If anyone has a few hours to spare, this trip report of a couple in their Landcruiser is eyeopening to say the least. This covers only a small part of their whole trip, which wasn't their first either. I think only two other "tourists" tried similar prior to them, one crashed their motorbike fairly soon after entry and was hospitalised, one maybe got arrested and deported, so this young couple were probably the first in recent history to even try going where they did as tourists under their own steam. The reception from locals, and "ferry" crossings in particular are well worth a read!

Democratic Republic of Congo: Lubumbashi to Kinshasa

This trip report is from 2008, they left home in 2006 at which time their vehicle wasn't new but in OK condition. From the summary on page 14 of the thread;

"In 2006 we sold all our belongings (literally: ALL), quit our jobs, took all of our saving money and decided to go on a little trip. We had done our homework during the many months/years we had saved up for it and bought and prepared a Landcruiser. (I will go into further detail on the preperations later on). We planned to travel for 1 year. People who have done this too will certainly remember the moment when you say goodbye to all your family and friends knowing you will not see them for an entire year. That is a big decision to make. We travelled overland, 25.000km down Africa (west route) and after 9 months found ourselves in South Africa. We liked the travelling so much and found it such a pitty that we had such little time left to drive back that we started counting our money: Lo-and-behold, if we didn't do crazy stuff we could extend our 1 year trip with another year. We shipped our car to Japan and from there drove trough Siberian Russia, Mongolia, Central Asia (all the *stan countries), the middle east back to Africa. Once there, we really longed to visit the East side of Africa and while we were at it we could visit DRC, a country that I have dreamed and read about for so long. So that is what we did. After the traverse of DRC we would find ourselves back on the westcoast and we would drive back north as central as possible (via Niger-Algeria) which was a pretty daunty route in 2008. We travelled for 715 days non-stop. 100.000km. We never went home or even set foot on the European continent during that time. In fact, we did not have a 'home' apart from our car. We had crossed dozens of remote deserts, driven trough some of the most barren mountain ranges in the world, hacked ourway trough many jungles. Returned on our paths many times when we though we were risking it too much. Always unsupported. Always with the two of us. Always with the same car."

http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/hubb/ride-tales/democratic-republic-congo-lubumbashi-kinshasa-53285

Brave? Bonkers? Stupid? Not something they'll forget at least!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Is this wildcamping? *



grizzlyj said:


> Brave? Bonkers? Stupid? Not something they'll forget at least!


Brave? Very

Bonkers? Definitely not

Ill enjoy going through that lot later. This is what its all about. I would love to do something like that although I don't think I would be quite as adventurous but journeys outside of Europe definitely have to be on the cards soon.

For many including myself though the thrill of perhaps trekking through the Alps or across Europe and staying at interesting places can be adventure enough. a couple of years ago we spent a month going across the Pyrenees lengthways from the Med to the Atlantic, wilding and staying on some great Aires. For us it was the adventure of a lifetime! (so far) and quite a feat for our big old bus!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

just reading
took some balls


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

A tremendous accomplishment .True grit, resolve, intelligence, fitness, negotiation skills and many more admirable traits demonstrated here and i don't mean to take anything away from them when I say that I think luck also had a part to play in them coming out of that alive and virtually unscathed.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Perhaps we could call it 

Wild parking
or 
Rogue parking


:lol: 

I must admit I've done my fair share of it when I didnt even know what motorhoming was or care for that matter. I bought a panel van (an old talbot if I recall correctly) bought some plywood and some 2 x 2 and built a bed and table in the back of it. Stuck some storage boxes and water jacks in and off we went round Europe. In 3 months we we spend 3 nights on campsites. Our view at the time was to find areas where we could sneakily park up for the night and get our head down. 

Only a few times did we have any problems. Once on the German/ French border near Strasbourg. We parked up at a spot by the river and went to bed. Only to be woken by some chavs with a stereo worth more than the car. We got up and found somewhere else nearby. Another time at Sitjes with two lads arguing very drunkenly over whether they should pleasure eachother or not  . I got out of the van and told them in no uncertain terms to bugger off. One of them was very ill and then they left. We found local beauty spots had a tendency to attract these types. 

However as a lot of the time we were interested in visiting rock climbing areas. We found that they were very amenable to being parked close to and never got bothered by anyone. 

My view at the moment , on wildcamping, is that it can wait as I have a little one who likes the facilities and sociability of large campsites. That makes him happy and then that makes us happy. Easy choice really.

Is an aire wilding? No it is not. It's parking in a car park, quite often a nice one but it is not wild camping.


----------



## soggy (Apr 23, 2012)

see don't bother doing the congo its already been done.......
Seriously though hats off to them

Although we did come across a guy in a 2cv doing the same sort of trip, I wonder...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mrbricolage said:


> Perhaps we could call it
> 
> Wild parking
> or
> ...


Brilliant story!

Thats what its about. When I was a teenager I had a Ford Escort van that was decked out and doubled as a weekend camper, booze buddies bus and passion wagon (Darlington Girls were easily pleased).

Whats a laugh we had in that and it paid for itself as it used to ferry a mobile disco.


----------

